# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  مباشر برووو كم سعره ؟  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## Red Hat

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
مباشر برو كم سعره ؟ 
دخلت الموقع مكتوب 
مباشر نت المحلي            مباشر برو المحلي                                                    		                                                 اشتراك شهر واحد                 *100* نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ثلاثة اشهر                 *300* نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ستة اشهر                 *550* نقاط                							                                  اشتراك اثنى عشر شهرا                 *1000*نقاط                                                        					         		                                                 اشتراك شهر واحد                 *200* نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ثلاثة اشهر                 *600*  نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ستة اشهر                 *1100*  نقاط                							                                  اشتراك اثنى عشر شهرا                 *2000* نقاط                                 					                             
                                        مباشر برو العالمي                                           					         	                                                 اشتراك شهر واحد                 *300* نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ثلاثة اشهر                 *900*  نقاط                							                                  اشتراك ستة اشهر                 *1600*  نقاط                							                                  اشتراك اثنى عشر شهرا                 *3000* نقاطماذا يعني هذا كيف 100 نقاط ؟ 
يعني تقريبا كم دولار ؟ 
شكرا لكم

----------


## عياد

أهلا بك أخي رجــا انا لا أعلم من أين اتيت بهذا الرابط ولكن يبدو أن مباشر قد اصابتها عدوى الفوركس  :Big Grin:  . الاسعار اللي اعلمها مباشر السعودية 250 ريال  مباشر مصر 150 جنيه  تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

هلا استاذ عياد 
كنت ابحث عن كيفية الاشتراك بجوجل 
وجدت هذا رابط  Prices 
معقول قصدهم تشتري بطاقة وتشحن بطاقة مثل موبايل وفيه قيمة نقاط 
الله اعلم 
واذا سمحت ماهي مزايا برو 
يعني شنوو الادوات فيه 
شكرا لك

----------


## عياد

> هلا استاذ عياد  كنت ابحث عن كيفية الاشتراك بجوجل  وجدت هذا رابط  Prices  معقول قصدهم تشتري بطاقة وتشحن بطاقة مثل موبايل وفيه قيمة نقاط  الله اعلم  واذا سمحت ماهي مزايا برو  يعني شنوو الادوات فيه  شكرا لك

 الاشتراك بيكون عن طريق انك تشتري بطاقة فيها اسم دخول وكلمة سر اضغط هنا للحصول على الاسعار  . البرنامج بحسب استخدامي له يعرض لك الاسعار بشكل لحظي واسعار العروض والطلبات وفيه ايضا الاخبار اللحظية من الصحف او البورصة بالاضافة الى الشارت وادواته . تقبل خالص تحياتي

----------


## Red Hat

مشكور يالغالي ماقصرت  :Eh S(7):

----------


## مضارب الين

مباشر برو بالسعودية ب 200 ريال الشهر الواحد 
عندي اشتراك نصب برنامجك واعطيك الباسورد واليوزر وجرب شغله مؤقتا هاااه ههه

----------

